
For threat Intel Twitter: tweets can no longer contain file hashes - weinzierl
https://twitter.com/gossithedog/status/1283665518671560705
======
crmrc114
I like that someone in that thread found they could change the font and still
post hashes. Makes me really curious how they implemented the regex on this
bandaid.

